# What Kind of Frozen Meatless Products Do You Buy?



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

I like the grilled soy burgers I get from Aldi's.  They have 16 grams of protein which is good for my health.  Also, I get the Quinoa Veggie Burgers and love them!

I also get Chic Patties made by Morningstar Farms.  Then I get some of those meatless crumbles that are supposed to resemble ground beef crumbled.

Last week I got the veggie dogs that Aldi's has.  They are not frozen, though.  I haven't tried them yet.

I have grown accustomed to the meatless burgers and such and realize they are not going to taste like meat.  I like to put sauces on the crumbles and made chili with them too.  Oh yes, I also love the Chipolte Black Bean burgers from Aldi's.   I get regular veggie burgers, too.

I often cut up cheese, onions, and tomatoes to put on the patties and use a big slice of toasted multigrain organic bread.  I use olive oil mayo or mustard on them, too.

*So, which ones do you buy/like?*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 27, 2020)

I got some peas the other day, but guess that is not a right answer.  LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I got some peas the other day, but guess that is not a right answer.  LOL


That's okay...peas are good, too.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't buy them as I tried the soy burgers one time and they were awful tasting. Might have been the brand but don't think they are for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I don't buy them as I tried the soy burgers one time and they were awful tasting. Might have been the brand but don't think they are for me.


Yes, brands will vary.  I have tried some before that I did not like, too.  I always remember they are not going to taste like meat.  The grilled soy burgers seem to taste better than others I've tried.  I eat these products for the soy and protein mostly that I need with my health concerns.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2020)

I used to eat Boca Burgers, but then the vegan ones disappeared. Praeger's California burgers were OK, for a while. Once I got into making my own veggie burgers, from scratch, the frozen stuff fell by the wayside, many years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I used to eat Boca Burgers, but then the vegan ones disappeared. Praeger's California burgers were OK, for a while. Once I got into making my own veggie burgers, from scratch, the frozen stuff fell by the wayside, many years ago.


Maybe someday I'll learn to make them from scratch but I think it's less expensive for me to get the frozen.


----------



## Pam (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't buy vegan sausage or burgers, mainly because I'm not a sausage or burger fan anyway,  but I do buy Aldi vegan  'meatless' pasties and I love them. Recently they also started selling barbecue jackfruit parcels and roasted vegetable parcels. My son bought some so I'll have to ask him what they were like.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2020)

Some frozen vegetables esp. peas are the freshest.  Other than that, I only buy chips (French fries) and prawns.  If I want the occasional vegetarian meal, I cook it from scratch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2020)

Wegman's brand is good but a little bit pricey.



I also like the Aldi Earthgrown brand Chickenless patties and hotdogs.  Morningstar Farms Grillers Prime and the Morningstar Farms Hot and Spicy Breakfast Sausage Patties.

I've just started experimenting with Bob's Red Mill dehydrated TVP as a replacement for ground beef in things like goulash and chili.  It works fine and tastes good but when you are cooking with it there is an odd grain smell similar to dry dog food.  The smell does fade away and the TVP absorbs the flavors in the recipe so the final result is good.

I'm curious about all of the products and will eventually try them but I do try not to rely on them for everyday meals.  I'm still experimenting to find a small group of simple satisfying vegetarian/vegan meals that I can work into my rotation without using_ crutch _foods that mimic meat.

When all else fails peanut butter on whole wheat is still my best option!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't buy frozen non meat products ( vegan)..  My o/h is  vegan but he buys his soya or tofu products chilled or dried  rather than frozen...so they stay in the fridge or in the cupboard

 I eat meat  which is in my freezer, but  the meatless items (excluding fish)... are all frozen veggies, ice-creams, ready made pastry, bread etc..


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 28, 2020)

I tried the Gardenburger which is made with mushrooms, brown rice, rolled oats and cheese and it was good. I recently bought shrimp tempeh and vegetable tempeh but they are a bit high fat. Otherwise I get my protein from pb and whole grain toast, eggs, oats, rice, nuts and seeds. We also eat fish, chicken and turkey. Most of the non-meat products are crap (at least to me).


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 28, 2020)

i purchase diced mixed veggies...Carrots, Onions, Peas, Celery and Sweet Peppers.  They can be added to anything...soup, stew or just great on their own.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 28, 2020)

Mainly vegetables and some fruits. I do not usually buy any other frozen types of food. Sometimes I buy ice cream but trying to resist it.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2020)

I quite like the Beyond Meat brats and burgers, but probably only eat "fake meat" once a month or so.  A bit more often in the summer because, well, BBQs.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't eat the fake meats. My frozen items are all vegetables, sometimes ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Wegman's brand is good but a little bit pricey.
> 
> View attachment 89373
> 
> ...


I've never heard them called _crutch_ foods again and don't think of them as such.  I think of them as *protein* foods just like I do meat and poultry.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2020)

We are meat lovers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't think of them as "fake meat" any longer but think of them as the necessary protein I need.  I think they make the nonmeat burgers and crumbles with healthier stuff than meat.   I am trying to get away from meat as much as I can.  I don't think it's really good for people.  I do eat the lean meats and poultry without skin still but less of it now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2020)

I call them crutch foods because they help me to transition to a plant-based diet.

When I get the urge for a cheeseburger, hotdog, etc... I can use those factory-made foods instead of traditional meat products.

IMO most of the factory-made meat substitutes are just as bad for me as any other over-processed food.

I don't worry too much about protein if you read labels most foods contain some protein and combining some foods enhances the value of the protein to make it very similar to the protein found in meat.  The whole grain bread that I eat contains 5 grams of protein and a serving of peanut butter has 8 grams of protein.  If you drink milk with your sandwich you will pick up another 8 grams.  It doesn't take much to hit the goal of 45-60 grams of protein per day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I call them crutch foods because they help me to transition to a plant-based diet.
> 
> When I get the urge for a cheeseburger, hotdog, etc... I can use those factory-made foods instead of traditional meat products.
> 
> ...


Vegetables also contain protein.  I was wondering why you called them "crutch" foods and now I know.  I don't know about the over processed theories, I have to check the labels some more but when I did they didn't seem so bad to me.  I don't drink milk and haven't for a long time.  I prefer soy, almond, coconut or flax milks but then I have milk intolerance and get bad gas pain from it.  Different people sometimes require different amounts of protein.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2020)

I tried some of the frozen veggie-burger patties, and I did like the ones from Aldi’s; but I like making my own even better. That way, I can put in fresh veggies, and know exactly what is in the burger. 
I did make some black bean burgers and freeze the individual patties, and that worked out good, too. 
For using a mix, I like the bean burger mix from Auguson Farms, which comes in a large #10 size can, and has beans, veggies , and rice in it. 
You add water and let it soften up, and then I add some shredded carrots, onions, and other veggies to the mix.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I tried some of the frozen veggie-burger patties, and I did like the ones from Aldi’s; but I like making my own even better. That way, I can put in fresh veggies, and know exactly what is in the burger.
> I did make some black bean burgers and fre@haeze the individual patties, and that worked out good, too.
> For using a mix, I like the bean burger mix from Auguson Farms, which comes in a large #10 size can, and has beans, veggies , and rice in it.
> You add water and let it soften up, and then I add some shredded carrots, onions, and other veggies to the mix.


@happyflowerlady did the mix have white or brown rice?


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 28, 2020)

Morning Star Farms Veggie Dogs, and Garden Veggie Burgers.  Sometimes the GVB aren't available so I substitute Grillers which are always available.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> @happyflowerlady did the mix have white or brown rice?


Here is the label from the Auguson Farms black bean burger mix. You can get it on Amazon as cheaply as from Auguson. It has long-grain rice , it says; but I usually add more fresh veggies like onions, carrots, zucchini, and some spinach or kale greens when I mix it up, and sometimes more red beans. 
I am not a vegan or vegetarian, but I do try to eat mostly plant-based foods, which means lots of fresh veggies and greens for me.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

Just haven't found a good frozen veggie burger. Rarely (once or twice a year) get a Harvey's veggie burger which I find fairly good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2020)

Breakfast sausage/egg/cheese croissants, occasionally chicken fajita and or beef fajita meats. Tyson Smokey BBQ Chicken Wings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2020)

Pasta Prima spinach-mozzarella ravioli and Micheal Angelo's egg plant parmesan. Also Golden cheese blintzes and Golden potato pancakes.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 6, 2020)

I like the frozen patties from Morningstar. Thin enough to cook fast; develop a nice crust when pan-fried. 

Occasionally I'll use soy-based sausage or ground "meat" if I'm cooking for vegetarians. Otherwise, I prefer The Real Thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2020)

@Ruthanne   I buy MorningStar Farms Griller's Prime veggie burgers, spring rolls, eggplant parmesan (from Costco), coconut shrimp (Costco), scallops and shrimp now and then from the supermarket.  All I can think of now besides veggies and ice cream.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2020)

Frozen ravioli


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 6, 2020)

None, I will eat real meat, chicken and fish or whatever or none at all.  Tonight, home made beef stew....yummmmmm


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 6, 2020)

I enjoy Boca burgers both the chicken and the beef. Of course they’re both soy but that’s what they call them chicken and beef.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 6, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Ruthanne   I buy MorningStar Farms Griller's Prime veggie burgers, spring rolls, eggplant parmesan (from Costco), coconut shrimp (Costco), scallops and shrimp now and then from the supermarket.  All I can think of now besides veggies and ice cream.


@SeaBreeze I like Griller's too.  I am ordering some tomorrow.  They now come in an 8 pack and I think it's a bargain at 6.89.  Shrimp sounds good.  I haven't had it in years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 6, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> None, I will eat real meat, chicken and fish or whatever or none at all.  Tonight, home made beef stew....yummmmmm


Well, good for you!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

I tried to make my first recipe of veggie burgers and I had to throw it out. Came out horrible! I am going to skip the burger part and just make a dish of rice and beans and eat it like that. I don't really care for buns or bread anyway so not worrying about making it be a burger.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am not a vegan or vegetarian, but I do try to eat mostly plant-based foods, which means lots of fresh veggies and greens for me.



That is the way I have been trying to eat for the last month. Cutting out dairy also except for cream in my coffee.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 7, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I tried to make my first recipe of veggie burgers and I had to throw it out. Came out horrible! I am going to skip the burger part and just make a dish of rice and beans and eat it like that. I don't really care for buns or bread anyway so not worrying about making it be a burger.



Look on YouTube, and search for easy veggie burger, or something like that, and you will get recipes that are easy to make and do not make you go shopping to get all of the ingredients.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 7, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Look on YouTube, and search for easy veggie burger, or something like that, and you will get recipes that are easy to make and do not make you go shopping to get all of the ingredients.


The one I used was from Garbanzo Girl on there. It was sticky and came out of the baking sheet in a lump. I will look at others.


----------

